# Marshmallow lace free knitting pattern



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://sewknitme.blogspot.com/2012/01/lacy-marshmallow-free-knitting-pattern.html

Enjoy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pretty pattern, thanks for sharing


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful. It's now on my "must do" list. Thank you.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

wow, gorgeous


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I would like to see this turned into a poncho pattern. Should not be hard, but I am not sure I can do it.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

It's a pretty sweater but after reading the comments on that link, it sounds as if the istructions need to be reworked. Maybe she'll up date soon.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

well this is absolutely gorgeous..and i am going to make it!!!!!!!!!!! my daughter will go nuts for this sweater!!!!!!!! ty!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

pin_happy said:


> http://sewknitme.blogspot.com/2012/01/lacy-marshmallow-free-knitting-pattern.html
> 
> Enjoy.


I see that this was going to be updated and there seems to be a lot of confusion. Have you been able to knit this? Do you know if the directions have been fixed? It really is a beautiful pattern.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

I read all the comments and sounds like a lot of corrections need to be made . Has anyone actually finished it following the directions . They are having problems from the first row . I am not knowledgeable enough about knitting "to make changes from pattern " carolyn


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://sewknitme.blogspot.com/2012_05_01_archive.html

This is her only update so far.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

pin_happy said:


> http://sewknitme.blogspot.com/2012/01/lacy-marshmallow-free-knitting-pattern.html
> 
> Enjoy.


I see that this was going to be updated and there seems to be a lot of confusion. Have you been able to knit this? Do you know if the directions have been fixed? It really is a beautiful pattern.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Cute sweater. I have it bookmarked to check back when the pattern is re-written with issues solved. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Will wait for updates too, thanks for the link


----------



## twig (Sep 10, 2011)

Great looking sweater if there is any updates would you please let me know Thanks


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Great looking. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

I can not find the Marshmellow Lace Sweater on Raverly or how to download from your site. Can you help? Thanks.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

oops just checked my spelling and tried again. found it at ravelry this time. thanks again.


----------

